# Windows Internet Connection Sharing

## NU-Slacker

Has anyone had any luck using windows to share a dialup internet connection?  In my case Im using WinXP and, ugh, AOL.  I haven't seemed to have any luck using it, and am beginning to suspect that it has something to do with buggy AOL's proprietary software.

----------

## delta407

Moving to networking forum.

----------

## rizzo

What is this "windows" you speak of?  I'm also unfamiliar with "dialup".  Is that some kind of soda like "7-up"?

I was going to do the same for AOL but meh.

You should play slot machines the way you ring up the triple threat like that.  Windows, Dial-Up, and AOL.  I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.

----------

## 870Fragmaster

I dont know about AOL, but I have used win2k to share my regular dialup connection. not a single hitch. you can either set up the ip addresses yourself or have windows run dhcp. Make sure that you set your lan adapter on windows to a static ip. something like 192.168.0.1 works well.

----------

## mrchuckles

You cannot share an AOL connection using Windows ICS, nor by any other means that I'm aware of.  AOL uses a propriatary connection method, which bypasses RAS.  You need a standard network connection (dialup counts too) to be able to share it.

Can someone tell me what this has to do with Gentoo?

----------

## rizzo

 *mrchuckles wrote:*   

> Can someone tell me what this has to do with Gentoo?

 

Now that I think of it, NOTHING.  It really doesn't have anything to do with linux either.  *GASP!*

----------

## delta407

You could set up an HTTP proxy...

----------

## gauched

You actually can share an AOL 7 connection with windows ICS.  Even through AOL does use a proprietary connection, they have included a dialup adapter since about AOL 5 so that programs that aren't aware of AOL can still connect.

     The problem most people have when setting up ICS is choosing the correct adapter to be shared (your gateway, in this case the AOL dialup adapter) and home (your local lan).

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q307311& may help.

     I would check the nic on the 2000 box (start;run;cmd;'ipconfig /all') to make sure that it has an ip like 192.168.0.1, with a gateway of 192.168.0.1.  If it doesn't list a gateway, ICS is not working or not bound to the correct adapter.  Look on your gentoo box and make sure its gateway matches that 2000 nic address.

----------

## gauched

uh, this link may be more appropriate for XP:  http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q310563&

     -fear the noob!

----------

